# Fostering...Need Help



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Haven't had time to post in awhile but had a few questions. A friend of mine recently contacted me on facebook regarding a dog she had found/rescued (haven't gotten exact details yet) and that needed to be socialized before she could find it a home. She knew of the extensive training I have done with Rocky and how well he has turned out.

This is what I know of the dog, in her words: 

_" I found her in Austin when I got off of work.. She had a harness on that was too tight and a collar that was too tight, I don't know how she was breathing.. she was dehydrated and about to pass out, she tried to run from me but was too tired and I assumed from a distance that she belonged to someone because she had a collar.Well upon closer inspection she was extremely matteddddd and fat but her teeth were like perfect and the bottom of her paws stil had a bit of pink. I brought her home and she was super scared and shy and once she saw the dogs and i sat on the floor she became attached to me! I don't think anyones ever been sweet to her because it's all she wants and she whimpers like crazy whenever I get home. I bought her a tiny squeak toy and she was scared of it, she has never even seen a toy like that before, it's sad. When I first got her and tried to pet her for the first two days she'd flinch and back away... ANd the way she is around men especially, even the vet said he thinks she was abused. I have absolutely no idea what shots she's had but ti seemed like she wasn't taken care of well so I figured I'd just get all of them with the  spay... unless there's a way for the vet to tell if she's had any shots? Of course I'm gonna give the crate with her, a couple months worth of heartworm and other stuff, maybe a petsmart giftcars... whoever gets her I'm gonna ask to get updated pictures of her every little while to make sure she is being taken care of. I just want someone to take care of her, she's gonna need work for a while and someone to be kind and patient with her. If you yell no she flinches, and I wanna make sure whoever gets her never hits her, I think that'll be a setback. She lays by the shower when I shower, she sleeps by my bed at night on a blanket she lays by my feetwhen I'm on the computer - she's so sweet she follows me everywhere. She doesn't pee inside she doesn't chew ****... she just wants to be right by me. Bunny hates her though, and I have a tiny studio and it is so crowded with the 4 of us.. Lola loves her though. She gets a little jealous when I'm petting her and lola tries to move her out of the way.. I hope we can find her a good home and I hope she gets better! She literally goes crazy anytime we see a new person or someone when I take her outside and starts barking insanely and no matter how many times I say no she doesn't listen!







._" (*lola and bunny are her two dogs)*


She also told me the vet thinks she is pregnant, but she is only 10 months so the vet is going to "abort" the puppies when he spays her if she is actually pregnant. They already checked for micro chip, ear tattoo, craigslist and the local shelters to see if an owner was looking for her but the vet said it looks like she has had this halter growing on her for months.


So my friend is getting her spayed, heartworm, flea medicine, parvo shots, and rabies on thursday. She is also getting a kennel, leash and collar, as well as the next few months heartworm/flea medicine.

I haven't met the girl yet, but Rocky loves every single other dog. I was thinking that I am going to crate them in separate rooms to start and do the "ten day shutdown" that I read about on here (Not sure about the right number of days, but I will look it up after I post this).

All of her fears sound like the exact same as Rockys....so first I will focus on building her trust and then we will work on socializing.

I am able to foster her until the last week of august, so we have 13 weeks to find her a good home and get her socialized.

I am hoping someone on here recognizes the breeds mixed into her so I can start researching the basic personalities of those breeds and get a general idea of what I am getting into lol.

If you know what breeds she has, or anything about those breeds, I would love to hear! I was thinking she was some type of shepherd/collie in her?


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

She looks like a border collie. Good luck with her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bordie collie / sheltie / corgi 

I see bits of all three breeds in her.


----------

